# Lord of the Night



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Halfway through this book and I have to say... WOW! 
It's written so well and the characters are very immersing. After reading the BA omnibus the GK omnibus then starting this I felt within the first chapter this book was going to be special. It's a shame Simon Spurrier hasn't written alot more 40K stuff beacuse he sure has a way with words and character development (and plot! Which a few other BL authors need to work on). I guess in compairison to the previous two omnibus' I mentioned this feels very 'grown up' both in terms of the style it's written and the thoughts and thinkings of it's characters. Well, better get back and finish the last half. I can't put it down! Well... Except to write this plug on my iPhone. It's not often I recommend a book with it only half read but for this I'll make an exception.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

It is a very good book. I actually loved it so much that I started reading it at 8 and didn't put it down until I'd finished it at 4 in the morning :biggrin:

Plus it's great if you hate the big E, as it makes you want to punch him in the face


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, Lord of the Night is good, yes, but...Spurrier also turned out that terribly atrocious game novelization, _Fire Warrior_. Don't talk to me about _Fire Warrior_.

Lord of the Night isn't Spurrier's best work for 40k, though, despite how good it is. That honor goes to _Xenology_, wonky Tyranid genetics aside. It basically gives conclusive evidence that the Tau 

were created, tweaked, and protected by the Eldar, for the purpose of "building a swarm uncorroded", to paraphrase a Q'orl inscription.

It's a damn shame that _Xenology_ is no longer being printed, and is so expensive online wherever it is to be found. I have my copy, though. 

Back to LotN, though. Yes, good and well-developed--but the Interrogator left me feeling cold towards her. One would think that the Inquisition would be made of sterner stuff, and conditioned/brainwashed against such "feeble" doubts. Also, there was the fact that it was a hive of 200 million Imperial citizens, and the underhive appeared to have a mere several thousand or so inhabitants. Finally, a bit less of the "grim, gothic, overpowering gloom" being shoved down my throat would have been nice; I like that type of thing, I really do, but...the fifth time that you read a page of description given solely to cow the reader, it starts to get old. Let alone the eighth.

Complaints aside, it was a greatly enjoyable book.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its one of my favourites, not just because my favourite Legion is present, but because its well-written and shows the true face of the Emperor. Konrad Curze's plight and struggles are very well high-lighted in this novel and its a shame that no sequel is ever likely to happen.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> this feels very 'grown up' both in terms of the style it's written and the thoughts and thinkings of it's characters.


There has been a definite dumbing down of BL publications in recent years. LotN is one of an older and more, as you say, grown up, style that included the _Konrad_ series. Now it's all bolters and bad asses, with not as much emphasis on characters as on set pieces. Still enjoyable, but not a whole lot of depth.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Well, Lord of the Night is good, yes, but...Spurrier also turned out that terribly atrocious game novelization, _Fire Warrior_. Don't talk to me about _Fire Warrior_.
> 
> Lord of the Night isn't Spurrier's best work for 40k, though, despite how good it is. That honor goes to _Xenology_, wonky Tyranid genetics aside. It basically gives conclusive evidence that the Tau
> 
> ...


That's an insightful and balanced review. You don't usually see them for LotN, since because it's so much better than a lot of BL stuff, people tend to treat it as perfect by comparison. Certainly one of BL's best, but not without flaws.




Khorne's Fist said:


> There has been a definite dumbing down of BL publications in recent years.


Not sure I agree with that (especially with zero context or actual supporting evidence offered). What there is, however, is about 20 times the amount of material being released, so it stands to reason that whatever style you don't like is now much, much more visible.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> There has been a definite dumbing down of BL publications in recent years. LotN is one of an older and more, as you say, grown up, style that included the _Konrad_ series. Now it's all bolters and bad asses, with not as much emphasis on characters as on set pieces. Still enjoyable, but not a whole lot of depth.


I wouldn't call it "dumbing down". The problem lies in the fact that there are more authors for BL now than there were in the past. Instead of having only a few, yet outstanding authors, you have more midline/emerging authors who yet to have honed their craft as completely. BL's demand has risen as well as the pressure they apply to their authors to get material written, so therefore the time that would normally be applied to writing an outstanding novel, is not as prevalent, due to the fact that they are crunched for time, and therefore their writing suffers. Too much thinking ahead, instead of focusing on what should be done in the present. 

CP


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Lord of the night is one of the best novels in my bl collection. Very well put together and a thouroughly enjoyable read. Very hard to put down.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Iv had this book in my collecstion for some time and after reading once i didnt realy like it to be onest. Carnt realy say why and its sat on my self ever since, Maybe il have to drag it out and have another read of it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

cranvill said:


> Iv had this book in my collecstion for some time and after reading once i didnt realy like it to be onest. Carnt realy say why and its sat on my self ever since, Maybe il have to drag it out and have another read of it.


Its not like other BL novels, where you can open it to nearly any page and be instantly immersed. You have to carefully read it and pay attention to small details. Its a great book though and easily one of my favourites.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

il have another read after i finish titanicus


----------



## Jeanms_247 (Mar 3, 2010)

It was a great book, it's sad though that there isn't more on the Night Lords. It'd be interesting to explore the rift between the legion, such as those that wish to join with chaos as opposed to those that stay "atheist"


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

theres the soul hunter book that has just come out!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea there is _Soul Hunter_ which is a Night Lords novel which has just been released, which has 5 planned sequels. Thats right, 2 trilogies of Night Lords :biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

:shok: where did you hear about 5 sequels!? are you sure?

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Mr ADB said he was going to do at least 2 more books, but hopefully 5 more on this here site :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bought _Soul Hunter_ today, along with _Rynn's World_. Can't wait to get stuck into it.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yea there is _Soul Hunter_ which is a Night Lords novel which has just been released, which has 5 planned sequels. Thats right, 2 trilogies of Night Lords :biggrin:


As jaw-droppingly awesome, and pleasantly suprising as _Soul Hunter_ was (for a new author), I doubt you could get a pair of trilogies out of the _Night Lords _ Even more depthful Legions, Chapters, Organisations and Races would struggle..


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

dunno always more characters the author can magic up!


----------

